# Plastisol on 6 panal caps??



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anyone had any sucess with pressing 6 panel caps with plastiso transfer. If so is the a special way of handling them on the seam?

Thanks in advance. I would like to try these.

Dad


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

that should be success


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Given that the material on the hat is usually harder than shirts, I don't see how the graphics will adhere around the seam. 

Could you switch the hats to the 5 panel one with the bigger rectangular front piece? That would give you a clear area to try on.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing. Either use a 5 panel or make your design without overlapping the seam.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Might end up using the 5 panel. I have used them before but was wondering if anyone was using the 6 panel with transfers. 

Thanks much Dad


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Done them with transfers with no problem.


----------

